
Did Apple steal the Finder icon from Pablo Picasso? - jeffmiller
http://www.macgasm.net/2011/01/06/apple-steal-finder-icon-pablo-picasso/
======
pg
I would be surprised if Picasso was the first to do this. If you play around
with permutations of faces, it's probably in the first 1000 things you'd come
up with, if not the first 100. So while the answer could be yes, Occam's Razor
implies it's no.

------
zacman85
Inspired by: probably. Stolen: absolutely not.

~~~
pyre
The style is obviously the same. I think the 'stolen' claim comes from the
using not only the same style, but (in this instance) the same dual-color
scheme on a face.

I say that it's inspired, and not stolen. Though I find it interesting that
the color scheme even came from Picasso. I assumed that it was just the style
that was inspired by Picasso.

------
armandososa
It's funny that it was Picasso who said "Bad artists copy. Great artists
steal" (<http://www.quotedb.com/quotes/3500>), a quote that Steve Jobs likes.

------
lubos
"Bad artists copy. Great artists steal." -- Pablo Picasso

~~~
lubos
Steve Jobs: "And we have always been shameless about stealing great ideas"

video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW0DUg63lqU>

~~~
vamsee
If you'd call that an "idea".

~~~
macco
I think cubism was hell of an idea. Probably an idea of an genius. :)

------
macco
Where is this a stolen piece. If they did the whole picture it would stolen,
if they took a certain part of the picture it would be stolen, but the didn't.
The picture of Picasso is just awesome, the Finder icon is ok, could be drawn
by a kid.

------
beej71
"Picasso had a saying, he said, 'Good artists copy; great artists steal', you
know, and we have always been shameless about stealing great ideas." --Steve
Jobs

So that's about all there is to say about that.

------
InclinedPlane
Someone just got a subscription to Duh! magazine. Congrats.

P.S. There's nothing wrong with being inspired by good art, even to the point
of highly derivative imitation. Aping what others have done well is how things
advance.

------
devin
Nothing is created in a vacuum. Good job for noticing the similarity but
honestly, who cares?

~~~
armandososa
I care. It actually fascinates me.

------
jeremydavid
Yes.

